# The Apprentice,what did you think of it this year?



## thedaras (21 Sep 2010)

Watched this last night and am hooked now!
Its very interesting to see how people interact and how they view themselves and whether they can come up with the goods.

The girl in the red,I think her name was Niamh,went on about how professional and experienced she was and went on to sit in the back of a car with three others for three hours making phone calls,she didn't know how to use the phone,and at one stage she actually asked someone on the phone if they would please buy her product as she needed to get her sales up!!

The guy who wouldn't shake Barrys hand when he said he would be the first PM,is coming across as a bit of a bully.


----------



## Sunny (21 Sep 2010)

Thought it was very long. Got bored.


----------



## thedaras (21 Sep 2010)

Yes, not just the programme but the after show,then the apprentice at home was on at 12 oclock...Tv3 as the kids would say "meh"..


----------



## DerKaiser (21 Sep 2010)

It should be called 'The Sales Apprentice, now with added product placement'

There is outrageous free publicity for Bill and his buddies


----------



## VOR (21 Sep 2010)

I thought the whole thing was just one long ad. Product placement after product placement.  Also the candidates would appear to have been chosen on the basis of making good tv and not on business acumen. 
The winning team last night sold €1600 between 8 of them. Not exactly setting the world on fire.


----------



## One (21 Sep 2010)

I like the show. It has a few shortcomings, but it can be quite interesting.


----------



## Ash 22 (21 Sep 2010)

I really enjoy this show. I think this year it could be very exciting and lively as last night some of them were'nt holding back on each other. What I cant understand, if these are the best and brightest in the bunch and most of them are involved in sales how some of them were so poor at the job they were given last night. It was a simple task and yet the guy that was fired failed to sell even one voucher. That was incredible. There were a couple of very quiet guys who had very little to say so it will be interesting how it develops over the weeks ahead. Also I'm curious how the past 2 winners of the series are doing in their careers?


----------



## becky (21 Sep 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Also I'm curious how the past 2 winners of the series are doing in their careers?


 
Brenda is working in Bills hotel in Kerry, which is good as she is from Limerick.

Steves year wouldn't be up yet as I  think he only started in Jan.


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Sep 2010)

Does Bill not annoy you?


----------



## Caveat (21 Sep 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> Does Bill not annoy you?


 
Yep.  Almost as much as Sugar.

In fact I really dislike all these business achievementy type shows - I just think the hosts are so smug. I include the dragons in this.


----------



## becky (21 Sep 2010)

I love him - the dublin accent just cracks me up.

I post on beaut sometimes and we use to do secretary watch to see what new item appeared on her desk every week

I watch the UK and US ones and but the irish is my favorite. 

In the UK one when they have to pack their bags for an overnight, they go somewhere like France. In the Irish one they went to CORK!!! so funny.


----------



## pixiebean22 (21 Sep 2010)

The only thing I like about this is the music dum dum da dum dum da dum dum da dum dum oooh do do dee doo do do dee doooo


----------



## theoneill (21 Sep 2010)

I love when they are all talking themselves up at the beginning but when it comes to actually making decisions they run and then blame each other when everything goes pair shaped. It should get old but somehow it doesn't. 

I love being the armchair sales and marketing expert for an hour.


----------



## missdaisy (21 Sep 2010)

theoneill said:


> I love being the armchair sales and marketing expert for an hour.


 
Haha I love this too! One thing I hate is that Bill seems to always fire the project manager. It's a bit predictable now. His boardroom talk also annoys me but other than that I find the show quite entertaining!


----------



## VOR (21 Sep 2010)

missdaisy said:


> One thing I hate is that Bill seems to always fire the project manager. It's a bit predictable now.



So true. Last year he was going on about how people should take risks. None of the lads wanted to be the PM. One fella has the guts to do it and he gets the chop? 
You're man was useless but it was the first week and at least he gave it a go. The two girls just sat in a car for hours looking at a phone.
I suppose they'll make better tv in the weeks to come.


----------



## rustbucket (21 Sep 2010)

Absolute tripe. Just like the last few shows. Bill Cullen is a tool. Half the stuff he says makes no sense at all. And as for the 2 yes men beside him.....


----------



## thedaras (21 Sep 2010)

VOR said:


> So true. Last year he was going on about how people should take risks. None of the lads wanted to be the PM. One fella has the guts to do it and he gets the chop?
> You're man was useless but it was the first week and at least he gave it a go. The two girls just sat in a car for hours looking at a phone.
> I suppose they'll make better tv in the weeks to come.



From what I remember, the guy "Barry, did put his name forward to be PM, and went to shake someone's hand on it,but he wasn't approved by the others,and the guy who was sacked ended up more or less being bullied into it.
So at least two of them had guts.


----------



## mathepac (21 Sep 2010)

rustbucket said:


> Absolute tripe. Just like the last few shows. Bill Cullen is a tool. Half the stuff he says makes no sense at all...


You're just cross because you bought one of his cars, hence your username.


----------



## becky (22 Sep 2010)

mathepac said:


> You're just cross because you bought one of his cars, hence your username.


 
LOL

I owed 2 renaults and never had a bit of bother.  I moved to a posher model and yea lovely to drive but lord it costs a lot to run.


----------



## Yorrick (22 Sep 2010)

It is a poor imitation of the BBC show. I think Ireland is too small for this type of programme. Everyone knows someone who knows someone etc
Next we  will have the tabloids reporting that the candidates were in Copper Face Jacks and trying to be celebrities


----------



## Firefly (22 Sep 2010)

rustbucket said:


> Absolute tripe. Just like the last few shows. Bill Cullen is a tool. Half the stuff he says makes no sense at all. And as for the 2 yes *men* beside him.....


 
A bit harsh


----------



## TreeTiger (22 Sep 2010)

The four girls in the car were a perfect example of how not to sell.  I reckon Bill didn't fire Niamh or Tara because they'll make better TV than the guy who did get fired.

The house they stayed in is for sale in Enniskerry, so they had to do a bit of travelling to get to and from Bill's boardroom!


----------



## Ash 22 (22 Sep 2010)

becky said:


> Brenda is working in Bills hotel in Kerry, which is good as she is from Limerick.
> 
> Steves year wouldn't be up yet as I think he only started in Jan.


 
Does the 100,000 a year job only last for one year then?


----------



## BONDGIRL (23 Sep 2010)

think its a bit boring now.


----------



## becky (23 Sep 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Does the 100,000 a year job only last for one year then?


 
Think so, but a good few from the UK and US stayed longer.


----------



## missdaisy (30 Sep 2010)

Same story this week I see (I am a bit late in the comment as I only watched the recorded episode last night) - Bill fired the project manager again. Yawn!


----------



## Shawady (30 Sep 2010)

missdaisy said:


> Bill fired the project manager again. Yawn!


 
I noticed he does this a lot compared to the UK version.


----------



## missdaisy (30 Sep 2010)

Yes, he did it last series too from what I can remember and then lectures people on not standing up to take the role.


----------



## Caveat (30 Sep 2010)

yorrick said:


> it is a poor imitation of the bbc show. I think ireland is too small for this type of programme. Everyone knows someone who knows someone etc
> next we will have the tabloids reporting that the candidates were in copper face jacks and trying to be celebrities


 
lol!

+1


----------

